# Transfer audio cassette to mp3 format?



## punisher73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a lecture series on audio cassette (about 12 tapes) that are in very good listening condition.  I would like to transfer them somehow onto an mp3 format to preserve them. (Product is no longer sold to buy on cd)

What is the best method to do this?


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure if it's the best method, but hook the line out on the cassette deck to the line in on your pc. use recording software (windows recorder or whatever)to save it to the pc.
and you could even edit it before you save it to an mp3 format if you would like.
I tend to use http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ instead of windows for stuff like this, but there are a bunch of them out there.

Good luck.


----------



## granfire (Jul 28, 2011)

you can with a double ended audio cable record from a tape player that has the small headphone plug onto your computer.

Designate it as 'line in'
I did copy music from a  DVD player once, but it's been a few years and I am not sure what program I used. But it is easy, even a granfire can do it! 


(not sure what the cable is called, it has 2 plugs like headphone plugs and is usually green. I have at least one from a surround sound system that you can hook other devices up to...)


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 28, 2011)

granfire said:


> you can with a double ended audio cable record from a tape player that has the small headphone plug onto your computer.
> 
> Designate it as 'line in'
> I did copy music from a DVD player once, but it's been a few years and I am not sure what program I used. But it is easy, even a granfire can do it!
> ...


Male to male 1/8 inch audio cable. They come in all sorts of colors. Any audio place or radio shack will have them already made up. 
And I think a gran or anyone else can do anything they may set their mind to if'n they want to bad enuf.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2011)

Aye, there are a number of freeware tools to do this sort of thing these days.  I use LPRecorder (when I can take the time) to digitise some of my 'Big Black CD's' :lol:.  It used to be pretty tricky as you had to match the impedance of the wiring and guestimate the output levels when feeding your turntable into your sound-card ... nowadays it's easy-peasy.

http://lp-recorder.findmysoft.com/


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, there are a number of freeware tools to do this sort of thing these days. I use LPRecorder (when I can take the time) to digitise some of my 'Big Black CD's' :lol:. It used to be pretty tricky as you had to match the impedance of the wiring and guestimate the output levels when feeding your turntable into your sound-card ... nowadays it's easy-peasy.
> 
> http://lp-recorder.findmysoft.com/



Sukerkin
This may help http://www.google.com/search?q=usb+...gc.r_pw.&fp=493036bea04f3b64&biw=1440&bih=734


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2011)

:nods:  I've been looking at that sort of thing for a while now but my thanks for taking the time and trouble to search on my behalf :bows:.  What stops me taking the plunge is cost - economic times are hard and I have dental work to be done and need new glasses, sad to say .


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :nods: I've been looking at that sort of thing for a while now but my thanks for taking the time and trouble to search on my behalf :bows:. What stops me taking the plunge is cost - economic times are hard and I have dental work to be done and need new glasses, sad to say .


I hear ya. Hoping my 1 training partner will give me a break on some new specks myself.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info.  Hopefully, I am able to work on it this weekend.  Quick trip to our IT guy to see if he has an extra cable and I should be good to go.


----------

